# Sage/Breville Barista Express - Air coming out the coffee nozzle, foam instead of cream



## stratosf1 (May 20, 2021)

Hi all,

the last couple of weeks our Sage/Breville Barista Express has started putting air when coffee is brewing in a cup. Has anyone experienced this? It's not a massive amount, but you can hear it, and instead of the soft cream, there is a foam with lots of bubbles. It started periodically and it gets worse. I am guessing some insulation/rubber band has gone wrong, but does anyone has any advice/help for this?

Thanks,

Stratos


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

When did you last descale the machine?

Have you taken the tip off and checked the holes aren't blocked?


----------



## stratosf1 (May 20, 2021)

Thanks for the quick reply,

have only cleaned it, when the light comes on, but haven't descaled it. Will do this, and check the holes again (I believe they're ok).

I am concerned it might be an internal part, e.g. rubber band, failing but haven't found any support about it.

Thanks for the quick reply,

have only cleaned it, when the light comes on, but haven't descaled it. Will do this, and check the holes again (I believe they're ok).

I am concerned it might be an internal part, e.g. rubber band, failing but haven't found any support about it.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hopefully a descale will fix it. How long have you had the machine? What water are you using?


----------



## stratosf1 (May 20, 2021)

I 've had it for about 8 months but it was used before. I got it in really good condition. I use typical UK tap water.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

It will definitely be well overdue a descale. Pluy Caff do a good descaler. (Link below)

I live in London and wouldn't put tap water in my Bambino - I use Tesco Ashbeck water only. Your water may not be as hard but scale tends to be the worst enemy of Sage machines.

Are you regularly changing your filter (every 3 months)?

Hopefully the descale will sort it for you.

Link removed (mod)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I assume the OP means pulling a shot not steaming milk.

The clean me is for back flushes on the BE. Every 200 shots which I'm inlined to feel is too many. For 2 to 3 shots a day monthly is probably ok but some would say sooner.

Also clean the shower screen and wipe behind it before you do it.

So as well as a descale I would suggest crushing up 2 tablets, putting them on the cleaning disk and running the clean me. Then run it again to make sure you have cleared it. Then do it more often.

Your waterboad's web site will probably tell you how hard your tap water is. Hopefully degrees clark or ppm. Might be worth you posting what it says.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Realise I've completely missread the thread title and assumed we were talking steam wand - lol.


----------



## stratosf1 (May 20, 2021)

Hi all,

thanks for all the advice. I was away on holiday, now back and have descaled and cleaned the espresso machine. It has had an effect but, unfortunately, some air is still coming in creating foam and not pure cream. My next stage would be to check the holes and unscrew the cap within the coffee to find out if it's sealed or not. A bit freaked out to do it by myself, so will be extra very careful.


----------



## Gabriel (9 mo ago)

Hey!
I have the same issue. And I have my new Breville Sage only for 2 months


----------



## steveriley (3 mo ago)

stratosf1 said:


> Hi all, the last couple of weeks our Sage/Breville Barista Express has started putting air when coffee is brewing in a cup. Has anyone experienced this? It's not a massive amount, but you can hear it, and instead of the soft cream, there is a foam with lots of bubbles. It started periodically and it gets worse. I am guessing some insulation/rubber band has gone wrong, but does anyone has any advice/help for this? Thanks, Stratos


 Make sure you are using the correct filter, you should use the depressurised filter if you are grinding fresh beans. good luck!


----------



## steveriley (3 mo ago)

Gabriel said:


> Hey!
> I have the same issue. And I have my new Breville Sage only for 2 months


Make sure you’re using the right filter, using the pressurised filter can cause this effect


----------

